# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث " إن من البيان لسحرا ، وإن من الشعر لحكما "

## عدوية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وعلى بركة الله أول موضوع أضعه :
  هل ورد حديث : " إن من البيان لسحرا ، وإن من الشعر لحكما "
من رواية أبي بن كعب في الصحيحين أو أحدهما ؟ 
بوركتم .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحديث موجود في صحيح البخاري قال حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْيَمَانِ ، أَخْبَرَنَا شُعَيْبٌ ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، أَنَّ مَرْوَانَ بْنَ الْحَكَمِ ، أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الْأَسْوَدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ يَغُوثَ ، أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ أُبَيَّ بْنَ كَعْبٍ ، أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه و سلم قَالَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ حِكْمَةً ".

يمكن الإستعانة ببرنامج جامع الحديث النبوي أو برنامج جوامع الكلم للبحث عن الأحاديث و الله الموفق

----------


## عدوية

المطلوب لفظ : "" إن من البيان لسحرا ، وإن من الشعر لحكما "
وليس :لفظ " إِنَّ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ حِكْمَةً ".

----------


## أمينه الهواري

5009 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ قَدِمَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَخَطَبَا فَعَجِبَ النَّاسُ - يَعْنِى لِبَيَانِهِمَا - فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ». أَوْ « إِنَّ بَعْضَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرٌ ».(1)

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
(1) البخاري رقم (5146) في النكاح : باب الخطبة , رقم (5767) في الطب : باب إن من البيان سحرا، ومالك في " الموطأ " 2/ 986 في الكلام: باب ما يكره من الكلام , وأبو داود رقم (5007) في الأدب: باب ما جاء في المتشدق في الكلام , والترمذي رقم (2029) في البر والصلة: باب ما جاء في أن من البيان سحرا , وأحمد في " المسند 2 / 16 و 59 و 63 و 94 من حديث عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما -, ورواه أيضا مسلم رقم (869) في الجمعة: باب تخفيف الصلاة والخطبة , وأحمد في " المسند" 4/ 363 من حديث عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه , وأبو داود رقم (5011) , وأحمد في"المسند" 1/ 269 و 303 و 309 و 313 و 327 و 332 من حديث عبد الله بن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -, وأحمد في " المسند" 3 / 470 من حديث معن بن يزيد السلمي - رضي الله عنه -, وأبو داود رقم (5012) من حديث بريدة رضي الله عنه.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ...
لم يرد هذا اللفظ الذي ذكرت في الصحيحين ...
ورد هذا اللفظ في الكتب التالية ( حسب موسوعة الحديث بموقع إسلام ويب ):

1 - أمالي الجرجاني:
رقم الحديث: 127
(حديث مرفوع) أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْقَطَّانُ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ الْبَغْدَادِيُّ ، ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي بُكَيْرٍ الْكَرْمَانِيُّ ، ثنا حُسَامُ بْنُ مِصَكٍّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ لَحِكَمًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا " .

الحكم المبدئي: إسناد ضعيف فيه حسام بن مصك الأزدي وهو ضعيف الحديث.

2 - أنساب الأشراف للبلاذري:
رقم الحديث: 2768
(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الْمَدَائِنِيُّ ، عَنْ مَسْلَمَةَ بْنِ مُحَارِبٍ ، عَنْ سَلْمِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ ، عَنْ عُتَيْبَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ جَوْشَنٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ لِعَمْرِو بْنِ الأَهْتَمِ : " أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ الزِّبْرِقَانِ بْنِ بَدْرٍ ؟ " ، قَالَ : مُطَاعٌ فِي أَذِينِهِ شَدِيدُ الْعَارِضَةِ مَانِعٌ لِمَا وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ . فَقَالَ الزِّبْرِقَانُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّهُ لَيَعْلَمُ مِنِّي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَذَا وَلَكِنَّهُ حَسَدَنِي . فَقَالَ عَمْرٌو : أَمَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّهُ لَزَمْرُ الْمُرُوءَةِ ، ضَيِّقُ الْعَطَنِ ، أَحْمَقُ الْوَالِدِ ، لَئِيمُ الْخَالِ ، وَمَا كَذَبْتُ فِي الأُولَى وَلَقَدْ صَدَقْتُ فِي الثَّانِيَةِ ، وَلَكِنِّي رَضِيتُ فَقُلْتُ أَحْسَنَ مَا أَعْلَمُ ، وَسَخِطْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَسْوَأَ مَا أَعْلَمُ . فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا وَإِنَّ مِنَ الشَّعْرِ لَحِكَمًا " .

الحكم المبدئي: إسناده ضعيف

3 - المعجم الأوسط للطبراني:
رقم الحديث: 7873
(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الإِصْطَخْرِيُّ ، نَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ كَثِيرِ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ الْيَمَامِيُّ ، نَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ السُّلَمِيُّ ، نَا عُيَيْنَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ جَوْشَنٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ ، قَالَ : كُنَّا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَدِمَ عَلَيْهِ وَفْدُ بَنِي تَمِيمٍ ، عَلَيْهِمْ قَيْسُ بْنُ عَاصِمٍ ، وَعَمْرُو بْنُ الأَهْتَمِ ، وَالزِّبْرِقَان  ُ بْنُ بَدْرٍ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِعَمْرِو بْنِ الأَهْتَمِ : " مَا تَقُولُ فِي الزِّبْرِقَانِ بْنِ بَدْرٍ ؟ " قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، مُطَاعٌ فِي أَنْدِيَتِهِ ، شَدِيدُ الْعارضةِ ، مَانِعٌ لِمَا وَرَاءِ ظَهْرِهِ ، قَالَ الزِّبْرِقَانُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّهُ لَيَعْلَمُ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا وَصَفَنِي بِهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ حَسَدَنِي ، فَقَالَ عَمْرٌو : وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّهُ لَزَمِنُ الْمُرُوءَةِ ضَؤُلُ الْعَطَنِ ، لَئِيمُ الْخَالِ ، أَحْمَقُ الْوَالِدِ ، وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، مَا كَذَبْتُ أَوَّلًا ، وَلَقَدْ صَدَقْتُ آخِرًا ، وَلَكِنِّي رَضِيتُ فَقُلْتُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَلِمْتُ ، وَغَضِبْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَقْبَحَ مَا عَلِمْتُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ الشَّعَرِ لَحِكَمًا " . لَمْ يَرْوِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ عُيَيْنَةَ إِلا سَعِيدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ : الْحَسَنُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ ، وَلا يُرْوَى عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ إِلا بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ .

الحكم المبدئي: إسناد فيه متهم بالوضع وهو محمد بن موسى الأصطخري.

4 - المستدرك على الصحيحين:
رقم الحديث: 6615
(حديث مرفوع) أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْفَارِسِيُّ ، ثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ شَاذَانَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ ، ثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ الْقُسَيْطِيُّ ، ثَنَا عُيَيْنَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ جَوْشَنٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ ، قَالَ : كُنَّا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَدِمَ عَلَيْهِ وَفْدُ بَنِي تَمِيمٍ فِيهِمْ قَيْسُ بْنُ عَاصِمٍ ، وَعَمْرُو بْنُ الأَهْتَمِ ، وَالزِّبْرِقَان  ُ بْنُ بَدْرٍ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِعَمْرِو بْنِ الأَهْتَمِ : " مَا تَقُولُ فِي الزِّبْرِقَانِ بْنِ بَدْرٍ ؟ " فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، مُطَاعٌ فِي نَادِيهِ شَدِيدُ الْعَارِضَةِ ، مَانِعٌ لِمَا وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ ، فَقَالَ الزِّبْرِقَانُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لِيَعْلَمُ مِنِّي أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا وَصَفَنِي بِهِ وَلَكِنَّهُ حَسَدَنِي ، فَقَالَ عَمْرٌو : وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّهُ ذَامِرُ الْمُرُوءَةِ ، ضَيِّقُ الْعَطَنِ ، لَئِيمُ الْخَالِ ، أَحْمَقُ الْمَوَالِدِ ، وَاللَّهِ مَا كَذَبْتَ أَوَّلا ، وَلَقَدْ صَدَقْتَ آخِرًا ، وَلَكِنِّي رَضِيتُ ، فَقُلْتُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَلِمْتَ ، وَغَضِبْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَقْبَحَ مَا عَلِمْتَ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ لَحِكَمًا " .

الحكم المبدئي: إسناد ضعيف فيه سعيد بن سليمان النشيطي وهو ضعيف الحديث.

5 -  تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي:
رقم الحديث: 3480
(حديث مرفوع) أَخْبَرَنِي الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الطَّنَاجِيرِيُ  ّ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ الأَنْصَارِيُّ ، بِالْكُوفَةِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَيَّارٍ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَهْلِ بْنِ بِشْرٍ الْمَدَائِنِيُّ ، مِنْ حِفْظِهِ ، بِقَصْرِ ابْنِ هُبَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ الأُبُلِيُّ ، وَهُوَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْعَلاءِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، أَوْ غَيْرُهُ ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ لَحِكَمًا " .

الحكم المبدئي: إسناده ضعيف ويحسن إذا توبع.

----------


## أمينه الهواري

> 5009 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ قَدِمَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَخَطَبَا فَعَجِبَ النَّاسُ - يَعْنِى لِبَيَانِهِمَا - فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ». أَوْ « إِنَّ بَعْضَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرٌ ».(1)
> 
> ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
> (1) البخاري رقم (5146) في النكاح : باب الخطبة , رقم (5767) في الطب : باب إن من البيان سحرا، ومالك في " الموطأ " 2/ 986 في الكلام: باب ما يكره من الكلام , وأبو داود رقم (5007) في الأدب: باب ما جاء في المتشدق في الكلام , والترمذي رقم (2029) في البر والصلة: باب ما جاء في أن من البيان سحرا , وأحمد في " المسند 2 / 16 و 59 و 63 و 94 من حديث عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما -, ورواه أيضا مسلم رقم (869) في الجمعة: باب تخفيف الصلاة والخطبة , وأحمد في " المسند" 4/ 363 من حديث عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه , وأبو داود رقم (5011) , وأحمد في"المسند" 1/ 269 و 303 و 309 و 313 و 327 و 332 من حديث عبد الله بن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -, وأحمد في " المسند" 3 / 470 من حديث معن بن يزيد السلمي - رضي الله عنه -, وأبو داود رقم (5012) من حديث بريدة رضي الله عنه.


*أحسنت فيما زِدتَه أخي الكريم. وفقك الله.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً أختي أمينة على الإفادة ... ونفع بك

----------


## عدوية

> 5009 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ قَدِمَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَخَطَبَا فَعَجِبَ النَّاسُ - يَعْنِى لِبَيَانِهِمَا - فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ». أَوْ « إِنَّ بَعْضَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرٌ ».(1)
> 
> ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
> (1) البخاري رقم (5146) في النكاح : باب الخطبة , رقم (5767) في الطب : باب إن من البيان سحرا، ومالك في " الموطأ " 2/ 986 في الكلام: باب ما يكره من الكلام , وأبو داود رقم (5007) في الأدب: باب ما جاء في المتشدق في الكلام , والترمذي رقم (2029) في البر والصلة: باب ما جاء في أن من البيان سحرا , وأحمد في " المسند 2 / 16 و 59 و 63 و 94 من حديث عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما -, ورواه أيضا مسلم رقم (869) في الجمعة: باب تخفيف الصلاة والخطبة , وأحمد في " المسند" 4/ 363 من حديث عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه , وأبو داود رقم (5011) , وأحمد في"المسند" 1/ 269 و 303 و 309 و 313 و 327 و 332 من حديث عبد الله بن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -, وأحمد في " المسند" 3 / 470 من حديث معن بن يزيد السلمي - رضي الله عنه -, وأبو داود رقم (5012) من حديث بريدة رضي الله عنه.


جزاك الله خيرا اختي .

----------


## عدوية

> السلام عليكم ...
> لم يرد هذا اللفظ الذي ذكرت في الصحيحين ...
> ورد هذا اللفظ في الكتب التالية ( حسب موسوعة الحديث بموقع إسلام ويب ):
> 
> 1 - أمالي الجرجاني:
> رقم الحديث: 127
> (حديث مرفوع) أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْقَطَّانُ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ الْبَغْدَادِيُّ ، ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي بُكَيْرٍ الْكَرْمَانِيُّ ، ثنا حُسَامُ بْنُ مِصَكٍّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الشِّعْرِ لَحِكَمًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا " .
> 
> الحكم المبدئي: إسناد ضعيف فيه حسام بن مصك الأزدي وهو ضعيف الحديث.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا بوركت .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك ... وأهلاً بك بين اخوانك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكم
وهذا قد يفيدك ايضا .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=73351

----------

